# 18 1.6 intake removal



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone done it yet to clean? I know there was a member here saying they were going g to do it. 

Thats my next step on hunting down my issues


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I haven't done it, but I have attached the AllData instructions that come up for my 2018 manual transmission car. Hopefully it helps you or someone else one day.

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Apparently there is an intake manifold brace as well. That's news to me. heh..

Chad


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This looks like an absolute nightmare to disassemble. It looks like a project that would take an entire weekend for an amateur.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Barry Allen said:


> This looks like an absolute nightmare to disassemble. It looks like a project that would take an entire weekend for an amateur.



Looks like all minor steps.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah its very easy even for beginners just take your time and dont lose any bolts and your good!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah its very easy even for beginners just take your time and dont lose any bolts and your good!


Meh, maybe that's right. I look at that intake on the back of the engine and the first thing I know will happen is a couple of those bolts being dropped and lost.

If I'm doing the job I'm going to order some replacement bolts to go with a new manifold gasket. Might as well have spares in case I need them!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Barry Allen said:


> Meh, maybe that's right. I look at that intake on the back of the engine and the first thing I know will happen is a couple of those bolts being dropped and lost.
> 
> If I'm doing the job I'm going to order some replacement bolts to go with a new manifold gasket. Might as well have spares in case I need them!


Even a magnet goes a long way when fetching out dropped bolts lol, but best of luck whatever route you take!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Even a magnet goes a long way when fetching out dropped bolts lol, but best of luck whatever route you take!


Every DIYer's toolbox should have a telescoping "magnet on a stick" tool ... one of my most-used tools along with big hammer and random pipe (torque multiplier).


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Every DIYer's toolbox should have a telescoping "magnet on a stick" tool ... one of my most-used tools along with big hammer and random pipe (torque multiplier).


haha 100%


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

What's a good way to clean the manifold after you remove it? The VW aluminium intake manifolds you could set on fire with a torch and use a compressed air nozzle to make a huge flame thrower where all the gunk/snot would burn out in about 10 minutes of shooting flames out the end. Can't do that with these plastic manifolds.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Once you get it removed, is there an easy way to remove the swirl flaps for reliability and durability?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ordering my gasket today. Gonna clean up the dakota to drive incase thos takes longer then expected


----------

